# Promo code for USA3000



## Mischelle (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what the new one is now? I know that it use to be "online" but it has changed. I signed up for the email service today but Im formulating a package for a friend tonight and would like to apply the discount.Thanks for any help

Chelle


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you traveled this airline often?  My s-i-l and family flew on it for the first time to Cancun.  They would never do it again.  Flight did not leave until the next day.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 30, 2006)

jo-jo said:
			
		

> Have you traveled this airline often?  My s-i-l and family flew on it for the first time to Cancun.  They would never do it again.  Flight did not leave until the next day.



 That may have been an isolated problem and I can believe that because they only have one flight a day.  I traveled with this airline last june and had absolutely no problems with them. I remember that we arrived at the airport three hours early because we knew if we were late then that was it. 

I was referred USA3000 by  travelers on the Cancun Message Board website  because of their great deals. I also spoke with people on the Tripadvisors forums for Cancun and many people use them as well without any complaints. The worst thing that I have heard was about a turbulance bump that put the fear of GOD in some The plane dropped many feet, "it was the worst 5 minutes" as one put it. But that can't be blamed on the airline. I would use them again because they still remain the cheapest nonop from JFK. However, I am planning for a friend's 
co-worker so I am trying to get her the discount. 6 bucks goes a long way .
chelle


----------



## SherryS (Mar 30, 2006)

I just called the USA3000 info line (1-877-USA-3000) last Sunday, and they were still promoting their "online"  promo code.  After you put the code into the website, scrool down on the next page where the discount is given at the very bottom of the page.  You can see all of this before you purchase!


----------



## Enrico (Mar 30, 2006)

Prom code "online" is not valid according to the website when trying to book airfare.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 30, 2006)

Enrico said:
			
		

> Prom code "online" is not valid according to the website when trying to book airfare.


 I called them yesterday as well. One rep told me that the "online" code only works  for certain cities now and has been disabled for some. The second rep told me that they were told the code is  no longer valid and they have not been informed about the new one as of yet.. I bet on the third call I will probably get the code but I signed up for their email alerts(Which is a good idea since I am just finding out about  the $1 sale) and am waiting to see if they send me an update this weekend. If not I'll try again.
Chelle


----------



## Janis (Jul 26, 2006)

As of today, the code WQED will get you 10% off. Very good when buying $1500 worth of tickets to Cancun!


----------



## Enrico (Jul 27, 2006)

Janis said:
			
		

> As of today, the code WQED will get you 10% off. Very good when buying $1500 worth of tickets to Cancun!



Janis - Thanks for the code...saved roughly $80 on four tix to Cancun this fall.  Too bad it doesn't aplly to all of the taxes and surcharges which comprise nearly 1/3 of the overall ticket price!!!  :annoyed:


----------

